# Cape Verde



## Ythier (Aug 26, 2007)

Hy guys,
Some pics of my recent trip in Cape Verde islands. No invertebrate pics here but I will post some in a few time.
http://www.syntechresearch.fr/Caboverde/Caboverde.htm
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Blaster (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Eric,
Awesome pics, awesome trip - but can't wait to see the INVERTS!!! :-D


----------



## Ythier (Aug 26, 2007)

I went in CV essentially to study Hottentotta caboverdensis populations, so I have only a very few other inverts photos, only some dragon flies and spiders (Selenops radiatus, Argiope sector), and also some lezards.


----------



## OlGeezer (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Eric,

Merci for the most outstanding photos you have posted for our enjoyment.  As a photographer of sorts I particularly liked the way you composed your shots and even though explanations of each shot would have been nice they are so beautiful that no description is really necessary.  Inserting the maps to give location of px was a nice touch, too.  Your post can be summed up in one word, serendipity. :clap: 

Bill, the OlGeezer, living the good life with his fuzzy flock of T's, std schnauzers, siamese cats, and one wacky african grey we call 'Onslow'.


----------



## Ythier (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Bill, I will post some explanations of photos and some information on the country soon.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## harrypei (Aug 26, 2007)

absolutely wonderful...and cool to see a guy in Barcelona FC jersey, haha...


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome pictures!is this what i think it is growing here  
http://www.syntechresearch.fr/Caboverde/062.jpg


----------



## Goliath (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful pics Eric!:worship: 

Chris, I am assuming the pictures is of Cassava, Manihot esculenta, as there looks to be Taro relative growing in the same conditions.

mike


----------



## Ythier (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes it is cassava (manioc)
Cheers
Eric


----------



## tarcan (Aug 31, 2007)

Eric,

Great pictures! I hope you had a good time!

Any ants? 

Martin


----------



## jonnysebachi (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job, thanks from those of us who can't make it there.  Always fun to see other places from a camera.


----------

